# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Marco Nidek KM 500 Keratometer

## goonybird

I am after a user manual for the KM500 hand held keratometer by Nidek or badged Marco (USA)

Any one able to PDF this and either email or dropbox? 

thanks
in advance

----------


## ChrisF

It's available on scribd.com or I can email you a copy.

Chris

----------


## Jarrod

Hi there      I am trying to find a manual for  the NIDEK KKM-500  Autorefractor Keratometer. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.   Also wondering  how easy it is to obtain a reading.

----------

